# Surgery tomorrow and fighting a cold



## heath (May 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm fighting a cold  little sore throat for a few days now but not really stuffed up til this morning. I'm almost wondering if it was allergies for me because I actually don't feel sick. And I do get sore throats for no reason that come and go and thought it was thyroid related. 
But My little guy came home from school yesterday with fever and sore throat  
Really hoping I don't get worse and surgery goes tomorrow. I need this done and over!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, ; wow! When it rains, it pours!!! Let us know how it goes, good luck and I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!

Hugs,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh bummer. Hang in there. If it's not too bad, they'll probably move forward with the surgery.


----------



## heath (May 2, 2013)

We'll today is the day - my throat is scratchy but same as I always tend to get even when I'm not sick. I can breathe through my nose and no fever so hoping all is complete today. My little guy is even going to school thankfully!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Best wishes for a very successful surgery!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Let us know how it goes!


----------

